# Film: A Sunday In Hell



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2009)

Anyone got an old copy, VHS is fine, they don't want or want to sell or would trust a lend of?

Be your bestest friend in the wholest widest world


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Anyone got an old copy, VHS is fine, they don't want or want to sell or would trust a lend of?
> 
> Be your bestest friend in the wholest widest world


If nobody else helps you out before I get back after my Christmas break, I can. My VCR is out on semi-permanent loan so my collection of cycling tapes is a bit redundant. Now that you mention it though, I quite fancy watching that video again so I'll spend a week or so watching that and other tapes after Christmas.

If you'd like a collection of tapes of old races (Indurain's Tour de France wins, single day classics etc.) I could send you a large box full if you are willing to pay the postage (probably about £8). I've probably got more than 50 tapes in all and I've watched them many times. You'd be welcome to them. Many of them are recorded as Long-play but I think most VCRs can cope with that.

It will have to wait until early January though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2009)

Thanks ColinJ, that's very kind of you. It's not urgent so January is fine, PM me when you're ready.

Thanks again.


----------



## tornadotony (30 Dec 2009)

*hell*

I have an original VHS that I can copy for you for the price of the tape and postage.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (30 Dec 2009)

If demonoid ever returns you can download it from there in .avi format.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (30 Dec 2009)

or here http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3814089/Cycling_movies__A_Sunday_In_Hel__Overcoming__Hell_On_Wheels if you fluent with bittorrent


----------



## atb (12 Jan 2010)

I think I've got a copy, to lend you. If the above don't work out.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2010)

It's okay guys, I'll be sending out an emergency parcel of about 50 videos including _A Sunday in Hell_ (and other classic cycling videos) as soon as the snow has cleared from my cobbled backstreet! Fingers crossed weather-wise, that should be in the next couple of days.

TBM will pass the videos on after he has watched them. That might be best done in batches because there are a few hundred hours worth of long-play tapes in the collection.


----------

